# So proud of my little Biscuit!



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

A week or so ago, I was out of town a couple of nights and I had someone from a family I know come by and feed Biscuit. When she came, she brought her little girls. The girls were excited when they came, but were disappointed that Biscuit was in his sweatshirt he sleeps in and were not able to get a good look at him.

Fast froward to a few nights ago. I had to go by their house to pick up my spare house key. The girls were still pretty curious about Biscuit. I invited them both over to see Biscuit and the mom reluctantly let the older one (a 6 year old) come over to see him. While I was diving her over, I explained to her that he might be scared since he doesn't know her and could just stay in a ball, etc. Boy, was I ever wrong!!! Biscuit crawled around on her, let her pet him, take pictures, etc. It was so neat to see them together. I have always known Biscuit to be a very good natured hedgie (he took up to me in under a month), but to see how much fun Biscuit had meeting someone new and how much fun she had playing with him and petting him was such a cool feeling.

Just thought I'd drop by to share the story :mrgreen:


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

thats great! it sounds like you've got a really friendly hedgie on your hands.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is so sweet!


----------

